# Hen stopped laying



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

My Black Australorp is about one year old and has been laying very large wonderful eggs for months. The other day she laid a very very small yolk-less egg. She has not laid since then. Does anyone have any idea what could cause this?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

any more info? weather patterns, temps, any changes in the flock? have you inspected the birds for pests? My flock had contracted some lice from likely the ravens in the area. I treated them for the lice and I started getting a lot more eggs. I think in the winter, something small, that would not normally effect the hen can cause her great stress, leading to a lack of eggs. at least that has been my experience


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> any more info? weather patterns, temps, any changes in the flock? have you inspected the birds for pests? My flock had contracted some lice from likely the ravens in the area. I treated them for the lice and I started getting a lot more eggs. I think in the winter, something small, that would not normally effect the hen can cause her great stress, leading to a lack of eggs. at least that has been my experience


I am in Georgia and it has been a very cold winter by our standards. Single digits a couple of times. Last week we had 6 inches of snow and very windy cold conditions that coincided with her stopping. The others are still laying as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> My Black Australorp is about one year old and has been laying very large wonderful eggs for months. The other day she laid a very very small yolk-less egg. She has not laid since then. Does anyone have any idea what could cause this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


It is fairly common. I quoted some of what it says on this link.

http://www.poultryhelp.com/oddeggs.html

" No-yolkers are called "dwarf", "wind" [or, more commonly, "fart"] eggs. Such an egg is most often a pullet's first effort, produced before her laying mechanism is fully geared up. In a mature hen, a wind egg is unlikely, but can occur if a bit of reproductive tissue breaks away, stimulating the egg producing glands to treat it like a yolk and wrap it in albumen, membranes and a shell as it travels through the egg tube. You can tell this has occurred if, instead of a yolk, the egg contains a small particle of grayish tissue."

Hope this helps.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Just got one from her. Hers is on the right. Back to the nice size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

jmc0319 said:


> Thanks a lot. Just got one from her. Hers is on the right. Back to the nice size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum



View attachment 14752


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's he picture








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I've also gotten such an egg among my flock. But since they're many, I don't really know which one lay what.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

If you want more egg, give them extra light at night. Egg production normally decline from summer to winter due to decrease in daylenght.


----------



## joeflu (Nov 23, 2014)

i am new to this chicken thing we just started and the chickens we bought mind you less then 4 days arnt laying is there a period of time that they have to settle in before the start layn or is the cold weather effect this help !!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, there is not. Some will never quit, some will return quickly and others take their good old time. Depending on how old your birds are, add in the shorter days and they just might be on vacation for a while.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep, most of mine are on vacation...


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I am not getting many eggs now either. Only about 6 a day and I have about 70 or so hens. I lost count. Lol.


----------



## joeflu (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks you guys


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Like I said, if you want them to lay during winter you give them extra light. They need at least 14 hours of light to lay. You can add light either in the morning or evening to get a total of 14-16hrs of light.


----------

